# Fórum de Debate "Alterações Climáticas e o Litoral"



## ecobcg (6 Jun 2008 às 21:19)

Boas. (Não sei se este Tópico estará no local correcto...?)
Pessoal que se interessa pelo assunto!
Estou a organizar o seguinte evento, pelo que aproveito para o divulgar junto de todos os interessados. E quem quiser inscrever-se FORÇA!!!

*ALTERAÇÕES CLIMÁTICAS - A ÚLTIMA ESCOLHA*
12 Julho |Auditório Municipal de Lagoa| Entrada livre







PROGRAMA

15h00 - APRESENTAÇÃO 
15h15 - ViISIONAMENTO DO FILME "*Uma Verdade Inconveniente*”
17h30 - ABERTURA DO FÓRUM 

- _*As Alterações Climáticas e o Litoral*_ - Prof. Alveirinho Dias - Universidade do Algarve
- *Vulnerabilidade e Adaptação Local às Alterações Climáticas* - Prof.ª Maria do Rosário Partidário - IST - UTL
- *O Papel das Autarquias face à Problemática das AC's* - Dr. José Inácio - Presidente da C.M.Lagoa
- *As Energias Renováveis no combate às Ac´s* - Prof. Eusébio Conceição - Universidade do Algarve

18h35 – INICIO DO DEBATE (Eng.º Macário Correia, Presidente da CM Tavira e da AMAL), com a intervenção de todos os participantes.
20h00 - ENCERRAMENTO DO FÓRUM
20h15 - COCKTAIL DE ENCERRAMENTO

Inscrições: Aceda ao formulário de inscrição em:
http://www.cm-lagoa.pt/central/downloads/index.php?download=inscricaoforum.pdf 
Contacte 
Tel. 282 380 456/ 282 380 441
Email: bandeiraazul2008@cm-lagoa.pt


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2008 às 18:52)

Outro documentário que tem sido menos falado: The 11th Hour (2007), de Leonardo DiCaprio.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jun 2008 às 23:27)

Gerofil disse:


> Outro documentário que tem sido menos falado: The 11th Hour (2007), de Leonardo DiCaprio.



Já vi a apresentação! Pareceu-me interessante!!


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jun 2008 às 09:30)

Só para relembrar que as inscrições para este Fórum estão abertas....toca a inscrever.....ou não há ninguém interessado?????


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2008 às 11:08)

ecobcg disse:


> Só para relembrar que as inscrições para este Fórum estão abertas....toca a inscrever.....ou não há ninguém interessado?????



Interessados deve haver de certeza.
O problema deve ser o local que não é acessivel para todos.
Eu gostava, mas não posso mesmo...


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jun 2008 às 12:42)

AnDré disse:


> Interessados deve haver de certeza.
> O problema deve ser o local que não é acessivel para todos.
> Eu gostava, mas não posso mesmo...



A malta aproveita e vem gozar um fds ao Algarve....nessa altura deve estar mesmo bom para a praia...!!!!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jul 2008 às 13:44)

Não se esqueçam.... se alguém estiver por cá no Algarve no próximo fds, é favor inscrever-se!!!!


----------



## Thomar (7 Jul 2008 às 22:42)

ecobcg disse:


> Boas. (Não sei se este Tópico estará no local correcto...?)
> Pessoal que se interessa pelo assunto!
> Estou a organizar o seguinte evento, pelo que aproveito para o divulgar junto de todos os interessados. E quem quiser inscrever-se FORÇA!!!
> 
> ...



Boa noite *ecobcg* 

Infelizmente como uma grande parte dos membros do* meteopt* também Eu me encontro a trabalhar por essa altura, no entanto os parabéns desde já pela coragem na organização do evento! 

Pode ser que os membros do fórum que moram perto possam ir? Bem como os que estão a passar férias agora por aí!

Insiste na divulgação do evento *ALTERAÇÕES CLIMÁTICAS - A ÚLTIMA ESCOLHA*, e que seja um sucesso!


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jul 2008 às 21:06)

Reminder:

Para quem está de férias no Algarve e para quem pode cá vir, *ainda se podem inscrever*!!! A sala está quase cheia....gostava de vê-la esgotada!!!
Vamos lá pessoal!!! Amanhã todos cá em Lagoa!!!


----------



## Thomar (13 Jul 2008 às 19:38)

ecobcg disse:


> Reminder:
> 
> Para quem está de férias no Algarve e para quem pode cá vir, *ainda se podem inscrever*!!! A sala está quase cheia....gostava de vê-la esgotada!!!
> Vamos lá pessoal!!! Amanhã todos cá em Lagoa!!!



Como é que correu o evento ALTERAÇÕES CLIMÁTICAS - A ÚLTIMA ESCOLHA, *ecobcg*?


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jul 2008 às 23:08)

Thomar disse:


> Como é que correu o evento ALTERAÇÕES CLIMÁTICAS - A ÚLTIMA ESCOLHA, *ecobcg*?



Julgo que correu muito bem! Apesar de só termos tido cerca de 60 pessoas a assistir ao filme e ao debate! MAs quem esteve cá, aguentou-se do inicio do filme ao fim do debate.

Mas julgo que nas intervenções dos oradores (que acho que foram muito boas) e depois no debate em si, iniciado pelo Eng.º Macário Correia, foram abordados alguns aspectos importantes, com vista à adopção de algumas medidas relativas a esta temática. E o próprio público colocou várias questões pertinentes!!

Conto ter um resumo do evento durante a semana que ai vem. E talvez um resumo em video. Depois dou mais informações.

PS: Para dar um toque especial a esse dia, até caiu um aguaceiro (pequenino) durante a manhâ!!!)


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jul 2008 às 13:38)

Aqui fica uma das noticias que saiu hoje sobre o Fórum. No Público:

"_Falta de carta de risco da costa alimenta caos imobiliário

14.07.2008, Idálio Revez_
_Nordeste brasileiro está a aplicar método da Universidade do Algarve para detectar recuo da costa e aumento médio do nível do mar


O aumento da temperatura e a ocupação intensa na orla costeira não estão a ser encaradas a sério na região algarvia e colocam em risco a segurança de pessoas e bens. Um dia, talvez nos próximos 50 anos, avisa Alveirinho Dias, da Universidade do Algarve, o mar pode atingir a Baixa de Faro. Esta foi uma das conclusões do fórum Alterações Climáticas - A última escolha, que decorreu no fim-de-semana em Lagoa.
A Universidade do Algarve apresentou uma proposta para elaboração de uma carta de riscos, que servisse de instrumento de trabalho para a elaboração dos planos directores municipais e outros instrumentos de planeamento, mas não teve acolhimento. Se o novo Plano Regional de Ordenamento do Território do Algarve tivesse em conta os perigos que pairam sobre a zona costeira, diz Alveirinho Dias, "não haveria tanta especulação imobiliária". As habitações mais caras, e que melhor se vendem, são precisamente as de maior vulnerabilidade.
O investigador, no final do fórum, lembrou que, em França, o potencial comprador de uma casa pode saber, pela Internet, o grau de risco do local onde pretende adquirir a habitação. No Algarve, fizeram-se estudos para desenvolver um projecto semelhante, "mas não houve interesse da parte das entidades com competência na matéria".
Os investidores dizem que sabem "qual é o sentido das alterações climáticas" e esse factor deveria estar presente nos instrumentos de planeamento. Não é o que sucede. Alveirinho Dias aponta o exemplo de Bordéus, cuja economia gira à volta do vinho e está a preparar-se para o que passa acontecer. "Estão a experimentar novas castas, para não perderem aquilo que têm e, eventualmente, valorizar ainda mais a produção."
No Algarve, onde foram "plantadas" casas nos terrenos de antigas vinhas, imperam os interesses imobiliários e turísticos. Nas áreas em risco de inundação, "em vez de aligeirar a construção - eventualmente transferir parte dessa ocupação para zonas seguras -, intensifica-se a ocupação". O especialista em erosão costeira lembra que, depois, virão as obras de engenharia pesada para construir estruturas de protecção costeira que, "sabe-se à partida, não são 100 por cento eficazes".
A prova de que não se pensa no futuro é que não existe carta de risco dos factores marítimos. O método, desenvolvido na Universidade do Algarve, para detectar qual o recuo de linha de costa e o aumento do nível médio do mar, "está a ser aplicado no Nordeste brasileiro, mas não no Algarve". A vulnerabilidade e a adaptação local às alterações climáticas foram também abordadas por Maria do Rosário Partidário, do Instituto Superior Técnico, lembrando que as áreas urbanas representam apenas quatro por cento do território português. Porém, são os "sítios errados", os mais cobiçados para erguer edifícios. O debate foi alimentado pelas imagens de casas a serem levadas pelas inundações noutros pontos do globo.
O presidente da Associação de Municípios do Algarve, Macário Correia, aproveitou a deixa para lembrar os anúncios de milhões, pelo ministro do Ambiente, para travar o avanço do mar sobre a Costa da Caparica - um investimento de efeito precário.
Polis cosmético?
Para tentar travar os efeitos da erosão do mar nas ilhas-barreira, vão ser investidos 87,5 milhões de euros através do programa Polis da Ria Formosa. "Receio muito que seja só uma operação puramente de cosmética e que os problemas, os verdadeiros problemas, não sejam resolvidos", comenta Alveirinho Dias, que manifesta algumas dúvidas com o efeito prático dos milhões a investir. "Tenho receio de que o Polis até venha intensificar a ocupação permanente nalgumas zonas", observa o investigador da universidade algarvia. As ilhas, admite, "podem ter ocupação sazonal, mas não deveriam ter ocupação permanente".
A duna de Pyla de Arcachon, no Sul da França, é um dos exemplos apontados pelo professor sobre "dunas activas". Situada a cerca de 120 metros acima do nível médio do mar tem quase três quilómetros de comprimento. Durante o Verão, o cordão dunal pode ser visitado, possui apoio ao turista com bar e restaurante. Quando acaba a época turística, todos os equipamentos são desmontados e, como explica Alveirinho Dias, "deixam a duna evoluir no período de mais energia, que é o Inverno".
No caso da ria Formosa, prevê-se o derrube de algumas casas para dar condições de melhor habitabilidade e segurança às casas que ficarem de pé. Uma solução que, para o especialista em dinâmica costeira, servirá apenas "até um dia", uma vez que, ao longo do litoral algarvio, abundam zonas que "correm risco de inundação", como as baixas de Faro e de Olhão. 
A ocupação da ria Formosa é considerada "uma coisa bizarra". Quem tem casa "de direito" vive em Faro ou noutras cidades, funcionando ali a segunda habitação. "Os pescadores foram vendendo a casa que tinham nas zonas urbanizáveis e construíram uma outra em área clandestina", conta Alveirinho Dias. Agora, o programa Polis prevê o realojamento dos pescadores em zonas a definir com planos de pormenor, que ainda não foram elaborados. Só terão direito a permanecer nas ilhas os pescadores registados. O cordão dunar da ilha de Faro, nos próximos 50 anos, será galgado pelo mar. O cenário consta de um estudo da Universidade do Algarve, para a elaboração de uma carta de riscos. O perigo de o mar abrir uma barra natural foi equacionado, admitindo-se que as ondas cheguem ao aeroporto. O que acontecerá às casas de dois e três pisos na ilha? "Acabam por ser danificadas, cair, como já aconteceu a várias", antevê o especialista. A meia dúzia de quilómetros, o empreendimento Vale do Lobo procurou travar o avanço das águas com o enchimento artificial da praia, para travar a queda de casas construídas nas falésias. Uma medida temporária, pois precisa de mais recarga no areal. _"


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2008 às 21:36)

Todos recordamos do último Inverno onde durante 21 dias seguidos o Sueste fez os seus estragos na costa algarvia, Ilha da Fuzeta, Praia dos três irmãos em Portimão, foram alguns dos exemplos que todos nós vimos reportados aqui no fórum, ainda no Sábado fui à Praia do Barril (Pedras D'el Rei) a famosa praia do comboio e aquilo é um pandemónio o mar levou a areia agora o pessoal tem que estar em cima das dunas com os guarda-sóis, nada foi feito, a Ilha da Fuzeta ainda não fui mas sei de pessoas que foram e aquilo continua tudo na praia. Penso que o Sueste possa confirmar esta minha afirmação.

AS ondas chegarem ao aeroporto, é no mínimo assustador, já ao alagamento da baixa de Faro e Olhão já é um velho problema.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jul 2008 às 17:42)

Boa tarde,

Tinha-me esquecido de colocar aqui o resumo do Fórum.
Aqui vai: 

http://www.cm-lagoa.pt/destaquesnew...ull&id=1216905519&archive=&template=Headlines

_"Alterações climáticas" foram tema debate em Lagoa  

“As opções tomadas por esta geração, em breve decidirão o futuro da civilização tal como a conhecemos; para o bem ou para o mal… “
Foi com estas palavras de urgência que Rui Correia, vice-presidente da Câmara Municipal de Lagoa abriu, no passado sábado, dia 12 Julho, o Fórum “ALTERAÇÕES CLIMÁTICAS – a ÚLTIMA escolha”, organizado pela edilidade no Âmbito do Projecto Bandeira Azul da Europa.


Mais de 60 pessoas assistiram à projecção do filme “Uma Verdade Inconveniente”, de All Gore, e ficaram para ouvir comunicações sobre as consequências eminentes das alterações climáticas aos níveis local e regional, bem como participar no debate que se seguiu.

O Presidente da Câmara de Lagoa, dr. José Inácio Eduardo, abriu o tema referindo-se sobretudo à necessidade de uma abordagem pragmática às iniciativas mitigadoras dos fenómenos associados ao aquecimento global, uns inevitáveis, outros já em curso. Referiu-se sobretudo às dificuldades da administração local que, no terreno, tem de enfrentar também muros burocráticos complexos.

A comunicação do prof. Alveirinho Dias da Universidade do Algarve, incidiu sobre as problemáticas relacionadas com o Litoral e as alterações climáticas, nomeadamente o recuo da linha de costa, um fenómeno já em curso e com agravamentos previsíveis a curto prazo. Alertou para a necessidade de medidas mitigadoras e preventivas perante a inevitabilidade do fenómeno. 

A prof. Maria do Rosário Partidário, do Instituto Superior Técnico, falou sobre a “Vulnerabilidade e Adaptação Local às Alterações Climáticas”. Sublinhou, na sua comunicação, a necessidade de integrar nos instrumentos de ordenamento do território e de desenvolvimento regional, estratégias que permitam enfrentar a inevitabilidade das transformações que se farão sentir com acuidade crescente nos anos vindouros. Alertou ainda para a responsabilidade desta geração no assegurar a sobrevivência das vindouras.

O prof. Eusébio da Universidade do Algarve abordou em pormenor as formas de gerir a energia em edifícios, sobretudo no que respeita à climatização com técnicas alternativas e convencionais, por forma a optimizar os consumos.

Por fim, o presidente da AMAL, engº Macário Correia, na abertura do debate, traçou um panorama da implementação de medidas e mudanças de atitude necessárias para enfrentar causas e consequências do aquecimento global. Referiu-se às responsabilidades de cidadãos, políticos e empresas para uma mudança efectiva no rumo civilizacional actual, em agendas como politicas para o litoral e solos, transportes, urbanismo e ordenamento do território, energias renováveis, florestação, etc.

O debate que se seguiu evidenciou as preocupações dos cidadãos perante a inevitabilidade das alterações que já se fazem sentir, bem como pelos erros que continuam a ser cometidos pela sociedade humana – excesso de ocupação do território para a construção, ausência de políticas racionais para os transportes, a água e os solos. Interrogaram-se também sobre a colocação em prática das tecnologias amigas do ambiente já disponíveis. Alguns intervenientes chamaram a atenção para a necessidade da criação de regulamentação municipal relativa à instalação de energias renováveis nos edifícios.

Das respostas dadas pelos oradores, são de reter duas ideias - as consequências das emissões de gases de estufa ir-se-ão fazer sentir por mais algumas décadas, ou mesmo séculos, ainda que se reduza drasticamente essas emissões no presente e, assim, é incontornável a necessidade de adopção de medidas preventivas das origens do fenómeno e adopção de medidas mitigadoras das suas consequências.


24-07-2008
_


----------

